# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  كلمات اغاني الاعراس الاردنية

## mylife079

كلمات اغاني الاعراس الاردنية

اغاني حنة العروس:

سبل عيونه ومد ايده يحنوله..........غزال صغير وكيف اهله سمحوله
يامي يامي شديلي مخداتي......... واطلعت من البيت وماودعت خياتي
يامي يامي شديلي مناديلي........واطلعت من البيت وماودعت انا جيلي

لاتطلعي ع الدرج والهوى غربي...وش يذبح القلب غير الهوى والغربة
كانك غريبة وهيلي من الدمع جرة... من العيد للعيد تايطلو عليكي مرة..
ياهل الغريبة وطلو ع غريبتكم...... وان قصرت خيلكم امشوا ع هوينتكم

اهل العروس:

رحبي بضيوف ابوكي يا(فلانه) يام الاسوارة
ياهلابضيوف ابوي لو كانو ملات الحارة

رحبي بضيوف ابوكي ياعروس يام المنديل 
ياهلا بضيوف ابوي لو كانوا ع ظهور الخيل

رحبي بضيوف ابوكي ياعروس يانشمية
ياهلا بضيوف ابويه لو كانو الفين ومية


اهل العريس:

عدينا المال بفي الليمونة.....ناسبنا رجال واخدنا المزيونة
عدينا المال ع نبع المية.....ناسبنا رجال واخدنا النشمية



ليلتين وليله حنا ماشينا ليلتين وليله......من كبار العيلة حنا خطبنا من كبار العيلة
ليلتين وليله حنا ماشينا ليلتين ويوم... من كبار القوم حنا خطبنا من كبار القوم





من بلد لبلد حنا مشينا من بلد لبلد....وبنت شيخ البلد حنا خطبنا ..بنت شيخ البلد

من حارة لحارة حنا مشينا من حارة لحارة..جواد وامارة حنا ناسبنا جواد وامارة

----------

